# Headphones under 2K



## elton_1991 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi guys,I'm looking for a new pair of headphones which I'll be using on my Samsung wave(GT-S8500).I dont have any favorite music genre,so need something with a good balance between clarity and bass.I dont want the sound to leak in and out so ones with noise isolation cups would be good.
  If needed I can stretch my budget to 2.3K but no more then that.

Update:Budget increased to 3K


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 14, 2011)

Sennheiser HD 408 2K


----------



## elton_1991 (Apr 14, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Sennheiser HD 408 2K



Thanks man,any other suggestions guys?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2011)

Nuforce NE6 IEM
Soundmagic PL50, PL30
Sennheiser HD202


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2011)

If you can make do with IEMs, then the Brainwavz M1 is a good option. Rs. 1950 shipped from Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 15, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Nuforce NE6 IEM
> Soundmagic PL50, PL30
> Sennheiser HD202



Buddy HD408 is better than HD202


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Buddy HD408 is better than HD202



HD408 is open-aural and OP want to get headphones that seals the sound and also isolates external noise.


----------



## elton_1991 (Apr 15, 2011)

@Desi
Thanks dude,but I dont want IEMs.And I've seen the HD 202 for Rs.990 at Lamington Road.Anything better than that?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 15, 2011)

desiibond said:


> HD408 is open-aural and OP want to get headphones that seals the sound and also isolates external noise.



My bad i didnt notice that...


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2011)

elton_1991 said:


> @Desi
> Thanks dude,but I dont want IEMs.And I've seen the HD 202 for Rs.990 at Lamington Road.Anything better than that?



Look for HD201 if you can find one. and HD-202 sells for 1400 bucks if I am right. do make sure that you are getting authentic piece. Also check Philips SHP2700/97 and


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 15, 2011)

what is the difference between open aural, circumaural and in ear?
does it affect the sound quality?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2011)

yes. Open Aural is the best when it comes to producing good quality audio as the audio is not locked inside and travel out from the back. This way, the soundstage is more natural and accurate because of the sound not getting trapped inside.  These can be full size headphones or on-the-ear type of headphones. (no size limit here, its the property of outer cup that matters here. 

eg: Sennheiser HD800, Grado RS2i, AKG K141 (semi open), Philips SHP2700 (semi open)

Circumaural: full size headphones (can be closed back or open back or semiclosed or noise cancelling)
eg: HD202, HD800, Philips SHP2700
in-ear: also known as canal phones, these are earphones that are pushed into the earcanal to attain noise isolation and hence better audio quality. 
eg: EP630, sennheiser CX 400, NUforce NE6.


Among the three, an open-aural full sized headphones gives best audio quality.


----------

